# BABY AXOLOTLS - Free to good home



## Aimees_Dragon (Jun 30, 2011)

*BABY AXOLOTLS - Free to good home (VIC)*

Hi there,

I am getting some axolotl (Mexican Walking Fish) eggs from a friend on my axie forum. The eggs are free and will be here in about a week. I can give one to anyone who is willing to care for it properly and give it the love and care it deserves. You can either take it when it's just hatched (1cm long) or wait till it's a bit bigger and take one then (I will take great care of it for you until then).

VM me if you are interested! They will be in Geelong, Victoria. 

The picture is of my 3 axies. 

-Aimee.


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jul 6, 2011)

UPDATE:

Sorry to everyone who is interested.. There has been some difficulties in getting the eggs. The provider, it seems, has fallen off the edge of the world and I've not heard from them for a week. As soon as I hear ANYTHING, I will post up here what is happening.


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jul 13, 2011)

Heard back from the egg lady YAYAYZ, should recieve the eggs in a few days so if anyone else is interested, let me know!


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jul 23, 2011)

I have the eggs and they are hatching! 14 x 1cm long babies of various colours, with 8 eggs still to hatch.

I still have many available so if you are in Victoria near Geelong (approx 1hr from Melbourne) come take a look and you may just fall in love with them.


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Aug 6, 2011)

UPDATE: I still have about 9 Axolotl babies yet to be spoken for. I'm looking to re-home late August/ early september as by that stage they should be off live food and much easier to look after, also their colours will be more visible by then. At that stage the larvae (babies) will be available for pick up in Highton, Geelong, Victoria.

If you are interested and have any questions about the care involved for an Axolotl, feel free to pm me or have a browse on Axolotl.org and the forum Caudata.org.

Enjoy!


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry everyone, the last 3 babies just got spoken for. Thanks to everyone who showed interest!

I'll let you know if anyone pulls out and more become available. Thanks all!


----------

